# Kohler CH-26 electric fuel pump problem



## tony1224 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello guys'I am new on this site.Hope to get some help,also hope that I will post right.
I have a Exmark Lazer-Z zero turn with a 26hp Kohler engine model CH-26.I think it is a 2000 model.The problem that I have is with the electric fuel pump.The Kohler electric fuel pump is $180.00.Right now don't have the money to buy it.What I want to know is that Autozone,advance and napa auto parts they sell a universal electric fuel pump.Can someone help me and guide me is I can used this pump.The sell it for Chevy,Ford.etc.Also Frebay sell one to that it is around $20.00.Can I used any of this pump or can someone guide me to where they sell Kohlers parts used or aftermarket electric fuel pump for Kohler or what it is the best way to fix my problem cause I don't have the money to buy a new Kohler electric fuel pump at moment.Thanks

The Kohler electric fuel pump the part number is #24 393 20S


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Just my opinion, I wouldn't walk down that road... Keep in mind, The automotive fuel pump is designed for a much higher flow rate. You may run into problems with such a higher flowing pump. the other thing to keep in mind is, That $20.00 pump is most likely manufactured in China.

I would keep saving my money and purchase the original equipment replacement!!!


----------



## tony1224 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks.You are right. I agree.Just get despaired some time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Airtex model ,for carbed engines puts out 5-9 psi. The one for injected models puts out 43-90 psi.
I have an Airtex for carbed models,on my Goldwing motorcycle,which calls for 3-7 psi,and I haven't had any problems.
Find out what the rating is for the Kohler,and decide from there.
If it's an injected system,it will have a fuel pressure regulator,and you can safely use the Airtex for injected engines.


----------

